# Need a plant id please.



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

These came out of a pond in Georgia, anyone have any idea what they are?


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Maybe Ludwigia Brevipes or arcuata.... Were any of them flowering when you found these?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Deffinitely a ludwigia but as to which one I don't know.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

These aren't mine but a friend has a pond near his home and he collected several of them. I don't know if they were flowering when he found them but I can find out. 

Thanks for the replies.


----------

